
Expanding the Dell Portfolio of Ubuntu Laptops and Workstations - reddotX
http://en.community.dell.com/dell-blogs/direct2dell/b/direct2dell/archive/2016/03/10/expanding-the-dell-portfolio-of-ubuntu-laptops-and-workstations
======
neeksHN
I'm severely disappointed that their "developer" edition XPS 13 can only be
configured with a touchscreen

